# bottle fed



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

has anybody had any experience with a zex kit in there se-r?


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

No, Bottles are for babies


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

come on, give the guy a chance to ask a decent question! j/k, but turbos are the same- its like cheating in a video game but one cheat lasts all the time. well the zex kit I think was asked in this forum http://new.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32358, just copy and paste if the link don't show! But i think the best bet is to go with the nos direct port nitrous setup, it seems to be a safe way of adding juice but thats my opinion but if you ask someone else then they will probably tell you different.


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 16, 2002)

I know of 2 sentras, 1 explorer, 1 SHO and 1 Civic that have all run the ZEX kit. I personally ran the ZEX kit on the SE-R and it was great. If I ever build an NA SE-R like I am planning to I will most likely put a 55 or 65 shot on there using this kit. I never used more than a 55 shot on my SE-R but I don't think a 65 would pose any problems. I think ZEX states that you can use a 55 shot without changing your timing, I ran the 55 at 17 degrees with no signs of detonation. Then they say for a 65 reduce it 1 or 2 degrees (can't remember its been a while) and if you go to a 75 reduce it another 1 or 2 degrees. All and all the ZEX system is very good if installed correctly, all of the vehicles listed above ran the ZEX kit for a total of 4 years and .5 seconds. The little Honda didn't fair so well. The ZEX system activates at WOT, around 4.2 volts at your TPS. The TPS sensor contains three wires ground, reference and signal. The reference wire will put out 5 volts anytime the ignition is on, this means that the signal wire can never return more than 5 volts but the ECU will most likely never see more than 4.5. Anyways the guy with the Civic put the wire that activates the Nitrious at 4.2 volts to the reference wire (always running 5 volts instead of the signal wire which varies with throttle position). He was sitting at a stop light when he decided to engage the nitrous. He turned on the arm switch, since the ZEX control module was receiving the WOT voltage it began spraying and spraying and spraying and spraying filling up the intake manifold and then BOOM, rod goes out the side of the motor. Lesson of the story test the ZEX nitrous solenoid before you hook up the bottle. With the bottle off or disconnected turn your IGN to accessory. Turn on the arm switch, nothing should happen. Then floor the throttle with the car still off and you should hear the solenoid click. This means that you have done this part of the installation correctly.


----------

